

Ask HN: Do you trust IE8 Compatibility View? - pedalpete

I'm just wondering how reliable IE8's Compatibility view is for testing purposes. I've viewed my site in both IE8 Compatibility View and IE Tester, and they look similar, but the javascript performance seems better in IE8 CV still.<p>I'm actually wondering if either of these are an accurate representation of IE7?
======
onreact-com
I don't trust anything containing the acronym IE unless it's from Ireland. IE
= Internet Exploder. I'd rather trust browsershots.org and the likes.

